
Clinton campaign – and some cyber experts – say Russia is behind email release - _of
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/clinton-campaign--and-some-cyber-experts--say-russia-is-behind-email-release/2016/07/24/5b5428e6-51a8-11e6-bbf5-957ad17b4385_story.html
======
aburan28
I cannot believe that this is the talking point the Clinton campaign manager
is using. It is a no-win situation. Nobody cares that hackers in Russia hacked
the DNC...this breach was reported a month ago and they didn't care then.
Also, attempting to relate this talking point to why Trump and Putin's
potential relationship is dangerous is presupposing that American voters are
going to vote this fall on primarily foreign political issues and not domestic

